# Torrens River, New Adelaide Oval Footbridge.



## Archer (Jan 17, 2015)

I night view of the new foot bridge across the River Torrens to the Adelaide Oval. Convention Centre on left, new hospital on right in the distance.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2015)

Another beauty....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2015)

Wonderful night shot Ron!


----------



## Archer (Jan 17, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Another beauty....



Thanks hollydolly...


----------



## Archer (Jan 17, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Wonderful night shot Ron!



Was in a lot of pain one night and while I know I shouldn't have, I drove into the City and took this...never thought much of it but it was published in Camera Magazine this month after some friends insisted I submit it...came out much better than it shoud have considering it was a lengthy exposure and hand held, a real fluke...LOL


----------

